# Transmission o rmotor mount issue?



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

greetings:
2003 Altima 2.5 with 170K miles.

Issue:
1. When highway driving and step on gas peddle and let off, a sleight clunking noise can be felt.
2. During winter cold weather, some times, if shifting gears from P to D or R the car jerks/ and a loud clunk from transmission can be felt/ heard.
3. is this normal? jack front car on stand can turn the front axel back and forth,, rest car back on ground, shift car from P to D or R and the car jerks and a clunk is felt.
Inspected motor mounts and they look fine, transmission oil was changed. I suspect this is a drive axel issue or does this sound like something else?

Thanks
Frank


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

if there is a clunk when you shift P to D, open the hood and watch what the engine does when you shift and it might help in locating the issue, a thought anyway, if your looking at the mounts with the engine/trans weight on them they are going to look ok, one or more is probably in two pieces


----------

